# Transmission shifting issue



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

I’ve noticed mine occasionally exhibiting harsher downshifts on coast-down. I think that this is how the transmission behaves if the engine is in regeneration mode. 

What is your current odometer reading?


----------



## Ashokan1 (Dec 31, 2013)

86,500 miles.


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

Regen definitely causes ‘hiccups’. 

If you’re sure it’s not in Regen and fluid has been changed recently there’s not much left to check. 

The Aisin transmission isn’t serviceable according to GM. Keep on it with your dealership while you still have powertrain coverage. 

In my case I had trans fluid leaking around the case halves, GM replaced it with a new tranny fully covered under warranty. It was shifting fine, just leaked. 

My experience with warranty has been positive. From what I’ve read here, it’s not always the case...depends on the dealer you’re dealing with.

Good luck on resolving your issue!


----------



## Ashokan1 (Dec 31, 2013)

Hmmm not sure if I'd even know it was in regen mode. Any sure way to tell?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Ashokan1 said:


> Hmmm not sure if I'd even know it was in regen mode. Any sure way to tell?


Burning smell.
High fuel consumption at steady speed.
Fan SCREAMING


----------



## NHRA (Oct 12, 2014)

It is (NORMAL )for it to go into neutral when stopped for a period of 5 seconds or more. The downshifting is transmission breaking, most cars and trucks today do this.


----------



## Wendekay (May 20, 2018)

Mine would downshift so hard, specially on the downhill that my tires would almost chirp. Ended up getting a new transmission once they were able to replicate it. Which took quite some time as it was sporatic. Probably around 20000 miles.


----------



## Barefeet (Jan 1, 2014)

NHRA said:


> It is (NORMAL )for it to go into neutral when stopped for a period of 5 seconds or more. The downshifting is transmission breaking, most cars and trucks today do this.


I wish I could disable the shift to virtual neutral at stopping. When my transmission is hot on long drives it delays shifting out of neutral for several seconds and then slams into gear. This cannot be good for the drive train. My dealer has not been helpful, as they cannot replicate it.


----------



## NHRA (Oct 12, 2014)

You might want to have the fluid level checked, this will cause what you are talking about. Are your transmission to radiator lines leaking? They are a common issue after about 2 years or more in colder climates.


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/64-g...ion/168833-new-transmission-63-000-miles.html


----------



## Barefeet (Jan 1, 2014)

NHRA said:


> You might want to have the fluid level checked, this will cause what you are talking about. Are your transmission to radiator lines leaking? They are a common issue after about 2 years or more in colder climates.


 I did have the trans flushed and refilled, but it made no difference. Now I am on a 900 mile trip and it seems to be working fine. I guess I will have to hope it doesn't get worse (getting close to 100k miles).


----------



## blackbird (Nov 6, 2017)

jblackburn said:


> Burning smell.
> High fuel consumption at steady speed.
> Fan SCREAMING


If you're driving you can also switch the economy bar graph and on longer coast-down when it should be maxed out, when in regen it won't max it out and the one or two top bars won't light.


The Aisin and programming can be a little clunky with some odd behavior. Shortly before my original battery died I experience a lot more odd behavior, which can be fairly normal with electronically controlled transaxles. You might put the driver information center (DIC) to the voltage screen and see if it's jumping around a lot or low voltage during odd shifting events. Besides the battery there's the common problem with the battery ground cable that could cause problems if the voltage is dropping too much.


----------



## Ashokan1 (Dec 31, 2013)

It looks like I may be getting a satisfactory resolution on my transmission issue. 

The shifting problem was getting worse more apparent. It would shift at odd times and once on a hill with it in drive and my foot on the brake, the car rolled back until the transmission engaged dramatically clunking into gear. We took it to the dealer several times for them to be able to recognize and address the issue. First they visually checked the transmission and changed some leaking oil cooler lines. Next they flushed the transmission and, at last, drove it around for a few hours with the computer plugged in. They sent the recorded data to GM and received word that the transmission is to be replaced as it is sealed and therefore not serviceable.

We are schedule for a new transmission installation next week. We're at about 90K miles so I'm pretty happy this will be resolved before my extended warranty expires.


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

Sounds good to me. Better to have a four year old car with a zero year old trans than a four year old car with a four year old trans when your warranty is expiring.


----------



## Lugnut (May 4, 2017)

Barefeet said:


> I wish I could disable the shift to virtual neutral at stopping.


If you move your shifter over into the manual gate, it will disable neutral idle.


----------



## Ashokan1 (Dec 31, 2013)

Got the car back this afternoon and it's running great! I have say i am pleasantly surprised by how my dealership dealt with the whole problem. It was properly diagnosed after a few visits especially earlier when it wasn't acting that bad. Once the dealership sent data and the history to GM it took them about 24 hrs to weigh in on and give the green light for a new 2014 transmission replacement. No they didn't give me the newer version but that's ok as I've never heard many complaints about the 1st generation Cruze transmission failing on these boards. SO I'm a happy customer. Thanks to Romeo Chevrolet in Kingston , NY for very good service.


----------



## Grazitp (Oct 25, 2014)

Sounds like the same issue I was having. Multiple trips to the dealer over for this for 1 1/2 years, a fluid change with no results. Finally in June of this year it was again back to dealer and during test drive it finally did it. Ended up replacing the transmission.


----------



## dmagent99 (Aug 4, 2018)

Can anyone snap a picture of where the radiator transmission lines leak ?


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

dmagent99 said:


> Can anyone snap a picture of where the radiator transmission lines leak ?



If you go under the car you'll stare right at them coming out by the bottom of the transmission


----------



## Barefeet (Jan 1, 2014)

Grazitp said:


> Sounds like the same issue I was having. Multiple trips to the dealer over for this for 1 1/2 years, a fluid change with no results. Finally in June of this year it was again back to dealer and during test drive it finally did it. Ended up replacing the transmission.


I have the same problem, and after many complaints to the dealer they finally did a test drive and experienced the problem. They did a trans flush and told me they would see if there were any service bulletins. I made the mistake of not following up and just learned to drive with a clunky trans. I am now at 103k miles so its off the warranty. I will not buy from this dealer again.


----------



## Grazitp (Oct 25, 2014)

You should contact GM customer service. If this is documented with the dealers service records you should be able to get some satisfaction from GM on this.
The Cruze TD was going to be a long term car for me but with all of the problems i have had with it this car im thinking its time for it to find a new home.


----------



## Girl car junky (Feb 2, 2020)

Ashokan1 said:


> Hi All
> 
> I'm having an intermittent problem problem with the automatic transmission shifting on my 2014 diesel Cruze.
> 
> ...


Change the transmission speed sensor. Had same issues. Works great now.


----------



## S00Tlife (Nov 24, 2019)

Girl car junky said:


> Change the transmission speed sensor. Had same issues. Works great now.


Which one? There are 3 listed. My 5-4 downshift is harsh pretty much always but much worse when cold. Fresh fluid did not change anything.


----------

